# What every potential military recruit should know before enlisting



## Makalakumu (Feb 4, 2010)

*Warning, some graphic content*.  Please watch with discretion.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...eyond+treason&hl=en#docid=1765761405440797619

I knew some of this stuff, but some of this material blew me away.  As martial artists, many of us are attracted by professions in law enforcement and the military.  People need to know about this stuff before they join and ask themselves if they really want to take these risks.  

As civilians, we need to know about this stuff.  It's been confirmed to me today that at least two separate areas on Oahu have been contaminated with Depleted Uranium.  The health effects of DU are spelled out in this movie.  As hard as this is to watch, we need to wake up and see what is going on so that we can make decisions regarding our future careers, our health, our homes, and about what we believe is right or wrong.

Please watch this movie and pass it on to anyone who is thinking about joining the US Armed Forces.  Pass it on to anyone who lives near a military base conducting live fire drills.  Pass it on to anyone who lives near a plant where munitions are made.

Mahalo nui loa

maunakumu


----------



## Archangel M (Feb 4, 2010)

That's old news. They were teaching DU awareness in basic way back when I went in.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 4, 2010)

Archangel M said:


> That's old news. They were teaching DU awareness in basic way back when I went in.



One of the guys in the movie is the scientist who wrote the regulations for DU and he said that all of the safety measures weren't effective in reducing toxicity.  The uranium oxides were too small to be filtered out and they ended up in the soldiers bodies regardless of the measures.  They also showed how DU completely messes up the environment.

I knew about this stuff years ago, but what brought it back to my awareness was that I just learned that several places on Oahu were reported contaminated.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 4, 2010)

US soldiers used as guinea pigs with swine flu vaccine. 

For years now, every time a student comes up to me and tells me that he is joining the military, I have had a sit down with the child and explained things like this.  I've had people in the military explain to me that you cannot refuse any vaccine or you will face a reduction in pay and rank or worse.  

This article was written by a doctor.   It is about the dangers of some of these components.  They are all forced and tested on the military.

http://www.rense.com/general86/dngers.htm


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 4, 2010)

You probably don't want to know how they test if it's okay to remove your protective gear in a nuclear/chemical/biological contaminated area.

Hint:  if your lieutenant asks if he can see your weapon for a second, you've got a problem.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 4, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> You probably don't want to know how they test if it's okay to remove your protective gear in a nuclear/chemical/biological contaminated area.
> 
> Hint:  if your lieutenant asks if he can see your weapon for a second, you've got a problem.



That's crazy!

See, I used to be a liberal until I found out that my government basically considers me a piece of meat and could care less if I lived or died.  Now I just want them to leave me the hell alone.  

That being said, signing papers and giving up control of your body might not be a very good idea.  At least informed civilians can say no to this stuff.  And even with cases of enforced medication like fluoride in the water, if you really want, you can find ways around it.


----------



## stone_dragone (Feb 4, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> You probably don't want to know how they test if it's okay to remove your protective gear in a nuclear/chemical/biological contaminated area.
> 
> Hint:  if your lieutenant asks if he can see your weapon for a second, you've got a problem.



This is a step in the process, yes.  

The LAST step in a rather lengthy process that involves multiple-redundant detection systems.  Any fool that orders a Soldier to remove his CBRN gear to test the air prior to running ALL available detection tests with calibrated equipment used by a trained CBRN NCO is giving an unlawful order and should be ignored at least and relieved of command as par.  

If the unit does not have the correct equipment, then 1) They stay suited up until the above paragraph is accomplished or 2) They occupy another area.  

As a former company commander, it is the leadership's (that includes me) responsibility to ensure that the above paragraph is accomplished...if you don't have the test equipment, you get it.  If you don't have a CBRN NCOIC, you make it happen. Every Soldier is issued CBRN protective equipment.  Most pack it away in a foot locker...that's between them and their leadership.  One thing that the Army doesn't screw around with is CBRN - the equipment and training is like a fire extinguisher, you will rarely need it, but when you do you're ****ed without it.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 4, 2010)

stone_dragone said:


> This is a step in the process, yes.
> 
> The LAST step in a rather lengthy process that involves multiple-redundant detection systems.  Any fool that orders a Soldier to remove his CBRN gear to test the air prior to running ALL available detection tests with calibrated equipment used by a trained CBRN NCO is giving an unlawful order and should be ignored at least and relieved of command as par.
> 
> ...



One of the things that the movie showed was that the MOP suits the soldiers were given in order to protect them against bio/chem attacks were ineffective three days after the seal was broken and it was taken out of the package.  They were never reissued suits after the first use.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 4, 2010)

Does not need to be near a military based. In the capital of NY there is a site they have been cleaning out for years due to DU. Should have been evacuated but there were too many civilians involved so they decided to just fence it in and quietly clean it up for years. 

Also did you ever see films of the Nuke tests in the Pacific Proving Grounds?

There were sailors on the decks of some of those ships.... my dad was one of them on 2 different occasions


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 4, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> Does not need to be near a military based. In the capital of NY there is a site they have been cleaning out for years due to DU. Should have been evacuated but there were too many civilians involved so they decided to just fence it in and quietly clean it up for years.
> 
> Also did you ever see films of the Nuke tests in the Pacific Proving Grounds?
> 
> There were sailors on the decks of some of those ships.... my dad was one of them on 2 different occasions



Wow!  Did he have any health effects from those blasts?

The DU contamination is a BIG deal.  The wind blows it around and anywhere downwind gets continually showered in radioactive dust.  I am lucky for the most part, my side of the island has winds that mostly blow from the ocean.  Downwind of Makua Valley and Schofield Barracks lie some of poorest communities in Hawaii.  I don't know if they use DU on the Marine Corps Base in Kailua.  If so, that would be a health threat for my family.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 4, 2010)

maunakumu said:


> Wow! Did he have any health effects from those blasts?


 
according to the MDs well ummm... not sure, according to the military no... but who knows. 

He is having health issues now (Parkinson disease) but he is also close to 80 so again who knows.... and this was before I was born so who knows what this actually means, if anything, for my kids. 

However he was contacted a few years back by a few others that were on his ship and others that were coming up with cancer and other unexpected issues



maunakumu said:


> The DU contamination is a BIG deal. The wind blows it around and anywhere downwind gets continually showered in radioactive dust. I am lucky for the most part, my side of the island has winds that mostly blow from the ocean. Downwind of Makua Valley and Schofield Barracks lie some of poorest communities in Hawaii. I don't know if they use DU on the Marine Corps Base in Kailua. If so, that would be a health threat for my family.


 
I could be wrong but I seem to remember a study a few years back that had the NY capital listed as a cancer hot-spot


----------

